# Munin 2.0



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

hallo 
ich habe versucht munin 2.0 mit dem folgenden tutorial versucht aufzusetzen
http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-running-munin-2-0-on-debian-squeeze-6-0/
Der Unterschied ist das ich ein Debian 7.0 habe als openVZ eingerichtet
das Tutorial klappt bis am letzten satz 


> ~# /etc/init.d/apache2 reload
> [FAIL] Reloading web server config: apache2 failed!


hat jemand erfahrung oder kann mir mitteilen wie ich nach dem Fehler suchen soll..


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Schau mal ins error Log vom apache. Dort sollte stehen warum er nicht will.


Was haste denn statt:
"deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports squeeze-backports main"
in die sources.list geschrieben
und was statt "apt-get install munin -t squeeze-backports" genutzt?

Nimm lieber diese Howto, auf sarge geschrieben aber funzt auch heute noch:

http://www.howtoforge.com/server_monitoring_monit_munin

Den Monit Teil lässte einfach weg.


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

aber es ist nicht munin 2 soviel ich weiss


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Wozu raten wenn man nachschauen kann  ->

https://packages.debian.org/de/wheezy/munin
https://packages.debian.org/de/wheezy/munin-node

Installiert schauts dann so aus:

```
dpkg -l | grep munin
ii  munin                                2.0.6-4+deb7u2               all          network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer)
ii  munin-common                         2.0.6-4+deb7u2               all          network-wide graphing framework (common)
ii  munin-doc                            2.0.6-4+deb7u2               all          network-wide graphing framework (documentation)
ii  munin-node                           2.0.6-4+deb7u2               all          network-wide graphing framework (node)
ii  munin-plugins-core                   2.0.6-4+deb7u2               all          network-wide graphing framework (plugins for node)
ii  munin-plugins-extra                  2.0.6-4+deb7u2               all          network-wide graphing framework (user contributed plugins for node)
```


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

auch mit einer wheezy korrektur ist es kein unterschid


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

ich setz es morgen nochmals auf danke für den hinweis


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Du kannst keine "wheezy Korrektur" bei deinem geposteten Howto machen.
Lösch den Mist. Das ist für Squeeze. Backports für Wheezy gibts nicht.
http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports/dists/ 
Also, alles löschen was Du da gemacht hast und im Anschluss ganz simpel das von mir gepostete Howto abarbeiten


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

Danke, nochmals, bin am neu erstellen!
Wäre noch interessant zu wissen wie man die Site via IP Adresse erreichen könnte statt den namen.
gruss
vinc


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

das wäre wohl eine neuer Version
http://www.howtoforge.com/server-monitoring-with-munin-and-monit-on-debian-wheezy


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

mit dem anderen Tutorial geht es, auch das zugreifen IPAdresse/munin/ - bloss bleiben die Grafiken leer und der name bleibt bei localhost
werde heute nacht weiterschauen


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

Hallo
Im Tutorial fehlt ein hinweis über Crontab eintrag. Ohne eintrag = keine Aktuelle Grafiken


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2014)

Habe schon viele male munin und monit so installiert, lief immer. Soweit ich weiß läuft das als daemon, braucht also keinen crontab eintrag.


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

das ist das lustige an virtuellen Servern - löschen und nochmals Probieren.


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

aber nicht logisch sind die Fehler
*Forbidden*
You don't have permission to access /munin/ on this server.

Apache/2.2.22 (Debian) Server at 10.147.42.62 Port 80


----------



## nowayback (18. Dez. 2014)

installier doch einfach ein minimal server, danach apache und php, dann munin und fertig. dann läufts


----------



## vikozo (18. Dez. 2014)

debian 7 minimal 

```
apt-get install apache2
apt-get install php5-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5-cli
```
dann hier
http://www.howtoforge.com/server-monitoring-with-munin-and-monit-on-debian-wheezy

und noch immer eine Forbidden fehler


----------



## nowayback (18. Dez. 2014)

sollte ausreichen


----------



## vikozo (19. Dez. 2014)

Hallo nowayback
ja sollte... tut es aber nicht - nicht auf meinem openVZ System. wobei die Installation und Systeme alle OK sind aber eben von Fern drauf zugreifen, will er nicht


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2014)

Dann schau halt mal ins apache Log, was er sa genau dran auszusetzen hat bzw. warum er nicht auf den Pfad zugreifen kann. Das kann z.B. sein 

a) Pfad gibt es nicht
b) Pfad hat falsche rechte
c) Zugriff auf pfad in apache config nicht erlaubt


----------



## vikozo (19. Dez. 2014)

werde es mir anschauen, in einem alten Howto für Munin war noch dieser Befehl drin


> mkdir -p /var/www/www.example.com/web/monitoring
> chown munin:munin /var/www/www.example.com/web/monitoring
> /etc/init.d/munin-node restart


----------



## nowayback (19. Dez. 2014)

es spielt keine rolle in welchem tutorial noch was stand. du musst deinen speziellen fehler rausfinden und beheben. Wie das geht, hat till dir ja geschrieben.


----------



## nowayback (19. Dez. 2014)

Ich hab es jetzt sogar extra für dich nochmal getestet...

Hier meine bash_history:
Netzwerk einrichten weil ich das nie während der Installation tue und Mirror hinzufügen

```
nano /etc/network/interfaces
nano /etc/resolv.conf
nano /etc/apt/sources.list
ifup eth0
```
System updaten:

```
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade
```
Apache2 und Munin installieren:

```
apt-get install apache2 apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 php5-gd libapache2-mod-fcgid apache2-suexec php5-imagick
apt-get install munin munin-node munin-plugins-extra
```


```
nano /etc/munin/munin.conf
```
die 5 Zeilen die auskommentiert waren das # Zeichen entfernen und
# a simple host tree ersetzen mit eigenen Werten

```
[testmunin]
    address i.p.v.4
    use_node_name yes
```


```
nano /etc/munin/munin-node.conf
```


```
allow ^i\.i\.v\.4
```
einfügen


```
nano /etc/apache2/conf.d/munin
```
Allow from localhost 127.0.0.0/8 ::1 ändern in

```
Allow from all
```
alles neustarten

```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart && /etc/init.d/munin restart && /etc/init.d/munin-node restart
```



Ich kann dein Problem wirklich nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## vikozo (19. Dez. 2014)

Genial, klappt jetzt auch - aber es gibt auch unterschiede zwischen deinem Tutorial und dem Original Howto!

ABER VIELEN DANK!


----------



## F4RR3LL (19. Dez. 2014)

Die Unterschiede sehe ich jetzt nicht, konkretisiere sie.
Ich sehe nur das nowayback hier auch noch den Code angibt um den Apache zu installieren, das wird in dem Howto schon vorausgesetzt.

Finde es aber geil das nowayback sich die Mühe macht das nochmal step by step zu schreiben!

@ vikozo: Ich finde es toll, dass Du so interessiert bist, und ich vermute nicht nur ich allein. Was man jedoch merkt, und genau hier ist das Hauptproblem, welches sich durch alle deine Beiträge zieht. Was Du möchtest ist Schritt 4, dein Wissen ist auf Stand Schritt 2. Daher fehlt Dir bei vielen Vorgehensweisen schlicht das Verständniss warum etwas wie passiert. Das ist absolut nicht schlimm. Doch grade dieser Beitrag hier zeigt gut, du kopierst und stellst am Ende fest... geht oder geht nicht.
Der bessere Weg für Dich wäre. Nimm kleine Schritte. Versuch nicht gleich so einen komplizierten Aufbau wie Du ihn gerade betreibst. Sondern gehe Step by Step und versuche auch jeden Schritt zu verstehen. Denn "geht" ist != verstehen. Wenn Du das machst wirst Du langfristig viel mehr Spaß an der Sache haben und in viel weniger Verständnissprobleme laufen.


----------



## vikozo (19. Dez. 2014)

munin-node.conf
diese Datei wird nicht beschrieben im Howto, mir schien das auch logisch da der Master und Node das gleiche ist.

und F443LL, du magst recht haben das das was ich möchte kompliziert scheint, tut mir leid wenn ich zuviel Dumm frage. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung. 5 Virtuelle Nodes werden jetzt sogar mitüberwacht und einheitlich angezeigt selbst die USV wird unterstützt.

hoffe trotzdem noch unterstützung und eine Lösung für diese umsetzung zu finden


----------



## nowayback (20. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von vikozo:


> munin-node.conf
> diese Datei wird nicht beschrieben im Howto, mir schien das auch logisch da der Master und Node das gleiche ist.


Wenn du in der munin.conf die ip nicht änderst, brauchst du die auch nicht in der munin-node.conf zu ändern, aber dann hast du eben das problem, dass du nur von und auf localhost deine abfragen machen kannst.


----------



## vikozo (20. Dez. 2014)

jepp, ich hab sie angepasst, und die IP Adresse der Server angegeben.
Nochmals vielen Dank.


----------



## F4RR3LL (20. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von vikozo:


> tut mir leid wenn ich zuviel Dumm frage.


Ähm das habe ich glaube ich nicht gesagt


----------



## vikozo (20. Dez. 2014)

nein, stimmt, nicht direkt


----------



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2014)

jetzt habe ich erfolgreich 5 openVZ Container mit Munin-node versehen und kann dies anzeigen. 
auf einem alten "Server" hab ich Munin und munin-node installiert von diesem Separaten munin-node kriege ich die infos nicht im neuen Munin-master.
Pingen aber kann ich von beiden Seiten die andere. Also eine verbindung sollte stehen. könnte es daran liegen das am alten ort auch ein Munin-master ist?


----------



## nowayback (21. Dez. 2014)

munin-node allow from angepasst?


----------



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2014)

ja munin-node.config - jetzt hätte ich einfach zwei drinn - den localhost also 127 und die andere andress im gleich ip range aber andere Hardware


----------



## nowayback (21. Dez. 2014)

ich frage mich, warum du einen 2. munin master haben musst... der node hätte dort doch gereicht, oder? 

Wenn allow from passt, aber keine werte gelesen werden können gibts 2 möglichkeiten:
entweder läuft munin-node nicht, oder du schaust mal in die munin-node.log
Logfiles sollte man immer zu Rate ziehen wenn etwas nicht funktioniert.


----------



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2014)

ja klar, du hast recht dieser master steht schon seit zwei jahren - aber es ist kein problem, sobald ich das NAT Ding gelöst habe werden alle Homepage gezügelt auf das neue ISP COnfig und dann wird er eh abgestellt. oder die kratzende festplatte verreist vorher.


----------

